# Help-Veins on my mare's stomach



## d4nny (23 July 2012)

For the past few days I've noticed large veins on my mare's stomach. They were really visable today.
She's 18 years old, unridden and retire. Out in the day with my 16 year old gelding and in at night.
I've got a pic but unsure how to attach it.


----------



## Box_Of_Frogs (24 July 2012)

Does her belly look distended or bloated? That would make the blood vessels appear more prominent. Is she eating and pooing normally? Does she have an existing diagnosis of liver disease? Are you certain that she hasn't had or got low grade colic? If you're in any doubt whatsoever I'd ring your vet for advice. It could be nothing but if she IS bloated then she may need veterinary help.


----------



## jenz87 (24 July 2012)

My mare has large veins on both sides of her tummy, ive never known what they are, but theyve been there since i had her :/






Not the best picture but you can see it, its on  both sides. Would be interested to hear what people thought, but shes had them ever since i got her!


----------



## d4nny (24 July 2012)

She's neither distended or bloated. She's eating anything that gets in her way, which is unusual for her. Plus she's been eating lots of nettles. She previously had laminitis before I bought her, so she's in an almost bare field. Yet she still looks fat! Could you tell me how to post pics please?


----------



## dappyness (24 July 2012)

Just a stab in the dark.. 

Have they just appeared since we have had warm weather? It could be vasodilation - where blood vessels dilate to allow more blood to the surface to cool the body down.


(I'm obviously no expert just a bumbling novice!)


----------



## Auslander (24 July 2012)

dappyness said:



			Just a stab in the dark.. 

Have they just appeared since we have had warm weather? It could be vasodilation - where blood vessels dilate to allow more blood to the surface to cool the body down.
		
Click to expand...

Agree with this!


----------



## d4nny (24 July 2012)

Nope they were there in when we had that wet weather. I sent the pic to a friend who breeds. She thinks they're milk veins


----------



## Black_Horse_White (24 July 2012)

My gelding has them, they seem to be more prominent on light Coloured horses.


----------



## starryeyed (24 July 2012)

To post pictures you need to make yourself a photobucket account - then upload them to there. Once they're uploaded copy & paste the IMG code underneath the picture onto here 

Hope that makes sense x


----------



## d4nny (25 July 2012)

Thanks starryeyed. I'll try it


----------



## caramel (26 July 2012)

my gelding has them too... never thought much of it to be honest. All his veins come up when he's hot (he's a rich bay).


----------



## R.A.H (5 August 2012)

I too have been told milk veins, I had a mare once that had very noticeable veins and not along after she had mastitis, vet said they were milk veins


----------



## LD&S (5 August 2012)

Both my greys get them, mare and gelding though they show a lot more in warmer weather, my little chestnut doesn't seem to get them.


----------

